# Little Hope of Conversion



## JOwen (Aug 25, 2015)

This speaks encouragement to ministers and parents to expect success at last, even with those that yet give little hope of conversion.

​The work you see is the Lord's; when the Spirit of life comes upon their dead souls they shall believe, and be made willing: till then we do but plough upon the rocks: yet let not our hand slack in duty; pray for them and plead with them: you know not in which prayer or exhortation the Spirit of life may breathe upon them. "Can these dry bones live?" Yes, if the Spirit of life from God breathe upon them they can, and shall live: what though their dispositions be averse to all things that are spiritual and serious, yet even such have been regenerated when more sweet and promising natures have been passed by and left under spiritual death. Mr. Ward said of his brother, a man of great gifts yet of a very bad temper, though my brother Rogers has grace enough for two men, he has not half enough for himself. It may be you have prayed and striven long with your relations and to little purpose, yet be not discouraged. How often was Mr. John Rogers, that famous and successful divine, a grief of heart to his relations in his younger years, proving a wild young man, to the great discouragement of his pious friends; yet, at last, the Lord graciously changed him, so that Mr. Richard Rogers would say, when he would exercise the utmost degree of charity or hope for any that at present were vile and worthless, I will never despair of any man for John Rogers' sake. John Flavel- _The Method of Grace_

I took comfort in this today. Perhaps some of you will also.


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 25, 2015)

JOwen said:


> I will never despair of any man for John Rogers' sake.



That's precious.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes, thank you for that, Jerrold!


----------

